# Kioti 3510ck rear assembly



## Rattletrap52 (Apr 6, 2021)

View media item 4895Why is the assembly on my kioti ck3510 
different on the right from the left side?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You must get yourself an owners manual.
Welcome to the forum. The difference in the three point, is that the right side is lift arm is held up by what they referred to as a "Leveling Box" You can turn the unit, similar to a turn buckle, to change that attitude of your implement from side to side. ie: raise or lower the right side to level the implement, or to angle it to do different tasks.


----------



## Rattletrap52 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for first reply. Next question, After getting out of the mud, I noticed the threaded bolt was hanging, disconnected to the other bolt, the center piece that connects them is missing. The other side is still intact. How would that have happened? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That is the stay chain / bolt assembly and you snapped it by imposing a high sideways load on it. You need to lift the implement when turning and you need to replace it as soon as possible. Wash the mud and filth off it too. (tractor an tires....) The stay chains keep the lift arms in alignment and prevent them from twisting too far and fracturing the gearcase casting. I'd be replacing that asap.


----------



## Rattletrap52 (Apr 6, 2021)

I parked it as soon as I got it out of mud and ordered the part the next day. In scraping the mud off the tires a noticed a ultra thin layer of blue, what would that be?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a clue.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thin layer of blue? Could it be the clay you spun your wheels in? Is it just the tire, or is the film perhaps a bit of grease? 
You might be able to get a replacement turn bucket staychain at a local tractor dealer or tractor supply outlet. The stay chains will keep your implement and three point arms from rubbing and tearing up your tires as well.


----------



## Rattletrap52 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks, everything is new to me in this tractor business and I appreciate the help. The blue seems to be coming off the tire itself, but I don't see how that's possible, it concerns me. It's all the tires. I was stuck in a real thick mucky clay, but it's dark in color, the blue is a bright blue. Hope tires are not damaged. This stuff is hard to get off.
Thanks


----------



## BrkMstr (Sep 22, 2019)

Rattletrap52 said:


> Thanks, everything is new to me in this tractor business and I appreciate the help. The blue seems to be coming off the tire itself, but I don't see how that's possible, it concerns me. It's all the tires. I was stuck in a real thick mucky clay, but it's dark in color, the blue is a bright blue. Hope tires are not damaged. This stuff is hard to get off.
> Thanks


Are your rear tires loaded? Stuck in solid clay - If you were spinning and the air pressure is low you can spin the rim in the tire - it would allow some of the loaded material out - it can spin a little or if low enough spin the tire off the rim - check your air pressure.....


----------



## Rattletrap52 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks


----------

